# HCG levels AFTER pregnancy



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

I'm just curious, not pregnant again (got my hands full so far)







. What happens to HCG levels after pregnancy. I thought they go down during pregnancy at around 16 weeks. I've just read in another forum that a mom of an 11 week old was testing and had a positive test. I think she might be pregnant again but everybody else said that it's just the left over HCG levels in her body and you can't possibly get pregnant so fast again.

Wouldn't be the first time though that a woman gets pregnant again so soon after giving birth, right? I don't know if that mommy is bf or ff.


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

It's possible for her to have HCG still in her system from the original pg. It's possible for the HCG to be from a new pg, even that early. Also, another possibility, but I tend not to mention it when the affected person is asking it since I don't want to cause unnedeed concern, is that certain types of cancer can also show positive beta tests.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I found this on pubmed

Quote:

In 62 postpartum patients serial beta-HCG-measurements were performed. These tests show that *beta-HCG should disappear entirely during the third week postpartum.* Significant titers beyond this time are seen when placental tissue remains in utero. This condition may lead to late postpartum hemorrhage which is best treated by curettage. If there is only mild bleeding and beta-HCG-titers are negative, a hormonal curettage with subsequent estrogen administration (3 weeks) can be performed. In doing so, unnecessary and potentially harmful intrauterine manipulations can be avoided.
I know that's a small sample size, but I bet she's pregnant again. My brothers are only 10 months apart - it's been known to happen.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

She just found out today, she's almost 5 weeks pregnant again. She got pregnant 6 weeks PP then.


----------



## nerin (Mar 14, 2007)

oh boy that will be one busy mama!!


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerin* 
oh boy that will be one busy mama!!


Yes, considering that she has four kids herself, one foster baby and one on the way now...she is in shock, doesn't really know what to do.


----------

